# hplip, device communication error, code 5012 [semi-solved]

## cogent

After doing a brand spanking new ~amd64 install, I plug in my printer and try to get it to work. It is detected just fine. Scans ok, reads flash cards too. But I can't print! Whenever I send a page to the printer I get "Devichttp://hplip.sourceforge.nete communication error" code for which is 5012.

Here's the nitty-gritty. Output of 'hp-check':

```

hp-check[14270]: info: :

Initializing. Please wait...

scheduler is running

1.3.6

Linux Turm 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #7 Wed Feb 27 20:57:09 EST 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :---------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| SYSTEM INFO |

hp-check[14270]: info: :---------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Basic system information:

hp-check[14270]: info: :Linux Turm 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #7 Wed Feb 27 20:57:09 EST 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Distribution:

hp-check[14270]: info: :gentoo 0.0

hp-check[14270]: info: :

HPOJ running?

hp-check[14270]: info: :No, HPOJ is not running (OK).

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking Python version...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, version 2.5.1 installed

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking PyQt version...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, version 3.17 installed.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking SIP version...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, Version 4.7.3 installed

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for CUPS...

hp-check[14270]: info: :Status: scheduler is running

hp-check[14270]: info: :Version: 1.3.6

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for Reportlab...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, version >= 2.0

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :----------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| DEPENDENCIES |

hp-check[14270]: info: :----------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: cups - Common Unix Printing System...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: cups-devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: ppdev - Parallel port support kernel module....

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: PyQt - Qt interface for Python...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: python-devel - Python development files...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :----------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| HPLIP INSTALLATION |

hp-check[14270]: info: :----------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Currently installed HPLIP version...

hp-check[14270]: info: :HPLIP 2.7.10 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

hp-check[14270]: info: :# hplip.conf.  Generated from hplip.conf.in by configure.

[hpssd]

# Note: hpssd does not support dynamic ports

# Port 2207 is the IANA assigned port for hpssd

port=2207

[hplip]

version=2.7.10

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

ppdbase=/usr/share/ppd

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-2.7.10

icon=/usr/share/applications

cupsbackend=/usr/libexec/cups/backend

foomatic=/usr/share/foomatic

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=no

pp-build=no

gui-build=yes

scanner-build=yes

fax-build=yes

cups11-build=no

doc-build=no

shadow-build=no

foomatic-xml-install=no

foomatic-ppd-install=yes

internal-tag=2.7.10.11

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :--------------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| DISCOVERED USB DEVICES |

hp-check[14270]: info: :--------------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :---------------------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| INSTALLED CUPS PRINTER QUEUES |

hp-check[14270]: info: :---------------------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Photosmart_C3100

hp-check[14270]: info: :----------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :Type: Printer

hp-check[14270]: info: :Installed in HPLIP?: Yes, using the hp: CUPS backend.

hp-check[14270]: info: :Device URI: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC61TW04KV

hp-check[14270]: info: :PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Photosmart_C3100.ppd

hp-check[14270]: info: :PPD Description: HP PhotoSmart C3100 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

hp-check[14270]: info: :Printer status: printer Photosmart_C3100 is idle.  enabled since Fri 29 Feb 2008 12:03:31 PM EST

hp-check[14270]: info: :Communication status: Good

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :----------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| SANE CONFIGURATION |

hp-check[14270]: info: :----------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :'hpaio' in '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found. SANE backend 'hpaio' is properly set up.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking output of 'scanimage -L'...

hp-check[14270]: info: :device `hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC61TW04KV' is a Hewlett-Packard Photosmart_C3100_series all-in-one

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :---------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

hp-check[14270]: info: :---------------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking 'hpmudext' I/O extension...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking 'scanext' SANE scanning extension...

hp-check[14270]: info: :OK, found.

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :-----------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| USB I/O SETUP |

hp-check[14270]: info: :-----------------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :Checking for permissions of USB attached printers...

hp-check[14270]: info: :

HP Device 0x5611 at 001:005: 

hp-check[14270]: info: :    Device URI: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC61TW04KV

hp-check[14270]: info: :    Device node: /dev/bus/usb/001/005

hp-check[14270]: info: :    Mode: 0664

hp-check[14270]: info: :getfacl: Removing leading '/' from absolute path names

# file: dev/bus/usb/001/005

# owner: root

# group: scanner

user::rw-

group::rw-

other::r--

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :-----------

hp-check[14270]: info: :| SUMMARY |

hp-check[14270]: info: :-----------

hp-check[14270]: info: :

hp-check[14270]: info: :No errors or warnings.

```

Thinking maybe it was the ~amd64 that was screwing things up, I downgraded hplip, cups, and foomatic-filters to amd64. Still no luck, same error. To check if it was some weird fluke, I plugged in the printer to my laptop (also ~amd64 gentoo) and the same problem occurred. There is nothing wrong with the printer itself. It prints fine from windows and ubuntu.

Output of 'hp-info':

```

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.7.10)

Device Information Utility ver. 3.4

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Using device: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC61TW04KV

hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC61TW04KV

Device Parameters (dynamic data):

  Parameter                     Value(s)

  ----------------------------  ------------------------------------------------

----------

  agent1-ack                    False

  agent1-desc                   Black cartridge

  agent1-dvc                    0

  agent1-health                 0

  agent1-health-desc            Good/OK

  agent1-hp-ink                 False

  agent1-id                     0

  agent1-kind                   3

  agent1-known                  False

  agent1-level                  17

  agent1-level-trigger          0

  agent1-sku                    92

  agent1-type                   1

  agent1-virgin                 False

  agent2-ack                    False

  agent2-desc                   Tri-color cartridge

  agent2-dvc                    0

  agent2-health                 0

  agent2-health-desc            Good/OK

  agent2-hp-ink                 False

  agent2-id                     0

  agent2-kind                   3

  agent2-known                  False

  agent2-level                  46

  agent2-level-trigger          0

  agent2-sku                    93

  agent2-type                   2

  agent2-virgin                 False

  back-end                      hp

  cups-printer                  Photosmart_C3100

  cups-uri                      hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC61T

W04KV

  dev-file

  device-state                  1

  device-uri                    hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC61T

W04KV

  deviceid                      MFG:HP;MDL:Photosmart C3100

                                series;CMD:MLC,PCL,PML,DW-PCL,DESKJET,DYN;1284.4

DL:4d,4e,1

                                ;CLS:PRINTER;DES:Q8160A;SN:CN67EC61TW04KV;S:0380

00C4840010

                                21002c1780011c288002e;J: ;Z:0102,0503e809015cc9,

0600;

  duplexer                      0

  error-state                   0

  host

  in-tray1                      True

  in-tray2                      False

  is-hp                         True

  media-path                    3

  panel                         0

  panel-line1

  panel-line2

  photo-tray                    0

  port                          1

  r                             2

  revision                      3

  rg                            000

  rr                            000002

  rs                            000000002

  scan-uri                      hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN67EC

61TW04KV

  serial                        CN67EC61TW04KV

  status-code                   1000

  status-desc                   The printer is idle.

  supply-door                   0

  top-door                      1

Model Parameters (static data):

  Parameter                     Value(s)

  ----------------------------  ------------------------------------------------

----------

  align-type                    1

  clean-type                    1

  color-cal-type                3

  copy-type                     0

  embedded-server-type          0

  fax-type                      0

  fw-download                   0

  icon                          Photosmart_C3100.png

  io-mfp-mode                   3

  io-mode                       1

  io-support                    2

  linefeed-cal-type             0

  model                         Photosmart_C3100_series

  model-ui                      HP Photosmart c3100 series

  model1                        Photosmart C3100 series

  model2                        Photosmart C3110

  model3                        Photosmart C3125

  model4                        Photosmart C3135

  model5                        Photosmart C3140

  model6                        Photosmart C3150

  model7                        Photosmart C3180

  model8                        Photosmart C3183

  model9                        Photosmart C3190

  panel-check-type              0

  pcard-type                    2

  plugin                        0

  plugin-library

  pq-diag-type                  0

  r-type                        1

  r0-agent1-kind                3

  r0-agent1-sku                 92

  r0-agent1-type                1

  r0-agent2-kind                3

  r0-agent2-sku                 93

  r0-agent2-type                2

  r0-agent3-kind                3

  r0-agent3-sku                 99

  r0-agent3-type                3

  r10-agent1-kind               3

  r10-agent1-sku                850

  r10-agent1-type               1

  r10-agent2-kind               3

  r10-agent2-sku                854/855

  r10-agent2-type               2

  r10-agent3-kind               3

  r10-agent3-sku                858

  r10-agent3-type               3

  r18-agent1-kind               3

  r18-agent1-sku                92

  r18-agent1-type               1

  r18-agent2-kind               3

  r18-agent2-sku                93/95

  r18-agent2-type               2

  r18-agent3-kind               3

  r18-agent3-sku                99

  r18-agent3-type               3

  r2-agent1-kind                3

  r2-agent1-sku                 92

  r2-agent1-type                1

  r2-agent2-kind                3

  r2-agent2-sku                 93

  r2-agent2-type                2

  r2-agent3-kind                3

  r2-agent3-sku                 99

  r2-agent3-type                3

  r4-agent1-kind                3

  r4-agent1-sku                 336/338

  r4-agent1-type                1

  r4-agent2-kind                3

  r4-agent2-sku                 342/343

  r4-agent2-type                2

  r4-agent3-kind                3

  r4-agent3-sku                 348

  r4-agent3-type                3

  r8-agent1-kind                3

  r8-agent1-sku                 132/131

  r8-agent1-type                1

  r8-agent2-kind                3

  r8-agent2-sku                 136/135

  r8-agent2-type                2

  r8-agent3-kind                3

  r8-agent3-sku                 138

  r8-agent3-type                3

  scan-style                    1

  scan-type                     1

  status-battery-check          0

  status-dynamic-counters       1

  status-type                   2

  support-released              1

  support-type                  2

  support-ver                   1.6.6

  tech-class                    DJGenericVIP

  tech-type                     2

  usb-pid                       5611

  usb-vid                       03f0

Status History (most recent first):

  Date/Time             Code   Status Description                        User

   Job ID

  --------------------  -----  ----------------------------------------  -------

-  --------

  02/29/08 15:23:53     1000   The printer is idle.                      root

  02/29/08 15:18:42     5012   Device communication error.               cogent                          22

  02/29/08 15:18:12     500    The printer has started a print job.      cogent                          22

  02/29/08 15:18:12     1000   The printer is idle.                      cogent                       

  02/29/08 15:06:45     1005   Canceling.                                cogent                          21

  02/29/08 15:06:43     1000   The printer is idle.                      cogent                       

  02/29/08 15:06:34     5012   Device communication error.               cogent                          21

  02/29/08 15:06:34     500    The printer has started a print job.      cogent                          21

  02/29/08 15:06:34     1000   The printer is idle.                      cogent                       

  02/29/08 12:03:31     1005   Canceling.                                cogent                          20

  02/29/08 12:03:28     5012   Device communication error.               root                            20

  02/29/08 12:03:13     1000   The printer is idle.                      cogent   

```

EDIT: fixed comma in titleLast edited by cogent on Sun Mar 02, 2008 7:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

You sure hplip picked the right driver for the printer?

----------

## cogent

Without a doubt. I have an HP Photosmart C3180 printer/scanner/copier. The driver that was picked is a Photosmart_C3100_series. There is no C3180 driver, I think the '..80' is just a small hardware revision. It's covered by the C3100 series.

Originally everything was working fine. I mean that as: the specific printer was working with the same computer. But I left for 5 months. When I came back I decided to do a fresh install since it would take about the same amount of time to compile the updates. I don't remember what software versions I had before I left.

----------

## didymos

Yeah, then that's the one.  Hmmm, OK, you're printing as a regular user, so does it do the same thing if you give it a print job as root?

----------

## cogent

I tried printing as root. Still doesn't work.

I managed to borrow an HP PSC 2210. After setting that up, it worked! Too bad that its not my printer  :Sad:  But I think that I can deduce it's not some general printing problem, since another printer worked. It is also not a hardware/linux issue, since the printer works with Ubuntu.

----------

## didymos

Well, on Ubuntu, what are the versions of CUPS/hplip involved, as opposed to Gentoo?

----------

## OmSai

cogent, also try submitting your problem to the hplip mailing-list, linking back to this tread.

----------

## cogent

The version of CUPS on Ubuntu is the same that I'm using; 1.3.6. But hplip is the newest one, 2.8.2 (as opposed to 2.7.12 which is in portage)

Thanks for the suggestion om! I've looked around the site hplip launchpad site, and right on the front page there's an open question about the same exact problem! I'll create an account with launchpad and link back to this forum. After seeing the post I was a little disappointed that my google skills failed me. But then I looked at the time stamp and the question was posted only 9 hours ago (from the time of this writing).

Thanks for your help so far, didymos and om!

EDIT:

Here's the link to the launchpad question https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/26055 if anyone is interested.

It turns out that if I add the printer through the regular usb interface (instead of 'hp:') it prints fine. So I'm just going to use that until a solution appears. I won't be able to monitor my ink level, but at least I can print!

----------

## David_Watzke

 *cogent wrote:*   

> I won't be able to monitor my ink level, but at least I can print!

 

Really? hp-levels works fine for me.

----------

## cogent

But if you have your printer installed through HP protocol, won't it remove usblp0. Making you unable to print? And if you don't have it through the HP thing then you won't be able to see your ink levels.

----------

## David_Watzke

 *cogent wrote:*   

> And if you don't have it through the HP thing then you won't be able to see your ink levels.

 

It doesn't matter what backend is used, hp-levels works for me with usb backend as well:

```
# hp-levels

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.7.12)

Supply Levels Utility ver. 1.1

Copyright (c) 2001-7 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

warning: Inrecognized URI: usb://HP/Photosmart%20C3100%20series?serial=CN7B9C51Z504P9

Using device: hp:/usb/Photosmart_C3100_series?serial=CN7B9C51Z504P9

Black cartridge

Part No.: 92

Health: Good/OK

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

|////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////               | (approx. 87%)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tri-color cartridge

Part No.: 93

Health: Good/OK

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

|////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////           | (approx. 90%)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

----------

## defensor

I have the exact same problem with the exact same printer. It worked fine, but at some point it stopped to work (it might hhave to do with some packge upgrade, but i am unable to find which one). I have tried to downgrade cups, hplip and udev, with no luck. 

Now i can print if i uninstall hplip, and install the printer through the usb backend, but in that case i cannot scan or access to the card reader. If i install hplip, then the usb backend disappears from cups options.

¿How do you manage to install the printer through the usb backend without uninstalling hplip?

----------

## OmSai

 *defensor wrote:*   

> it might hhave to do with some packge upgrade, but i am unable to find which one

 

```
qlop -l
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## defensor

Ok, i think i found the source of the problem. The udev rules of sane assign the device to the scanner group, with no writing permissions for the printing utilities (which seems to act as the "lp" user, or something like that). Changing these rules for the specific device to 0666 solved the problem... but this might not be a good solution for those systems in which only certain users should have acces to the printer, and other users to the scanner.

----------

## tahu

me too have the same problem

I didn't succeed by playing with those udev rules....

----------

## jesso

I have this exact problem with the same printer.

It worked to a point. sometime in Feb or March it stopped working for me.  Cannot print as anyone on the system. 

Using usb frontend with cups works, but the hplip backend.

----------

## larand54

I'm also having the same problem. It worked from start but lately, I'm not sure exactly when, it stopped working.

I think that when I first installed it a demon was started from a script in /etc/init.d but this script does not exist any more. Am I compleatly wrong or has it been removed?

It should be better going back to this older ebuild, if it exist, b'cause at that time it worked.

Otherwise, is the only way to making it work to leave Gentoo for Ubuntu or windows?

It seems to be no solution here it looks.

----------

## jesso

 *larand54 wrote:*   

> I'm also having the same problem. It worked from start but lately, I'm not sure exactly when, it stopped working.
> 
> I think that when I first installed it a demon was started from a script in /etc/init.d but this script does not exist any more. Am I compleatly wrong or has it been removed?
> 
> It should be better going back to this older ebuild, if it exist, b'cause at that time it worked.
> ...

 

There is no more init script.

----------

## larand54

 *jesso wrote:*   

>  *larand54 wrote:*   I'm also having the same problem. It worked from start but lately, I'm not sure exactly when, it stopped working.
> 
> I think that when I first installed it a demon was started from a script in /etc/init.d but this script does not exist any more. Am I compleatly wrong or has it been removed?
> 
> It should be better going back to this older ebuild, if it exist, b'cause at that time it worked.
> ...

 

Well that doesn't help me. What should you do to make it work? It doesn't help to unmerge it and than emerge it again.

In Gentoo things can be very strange, normally everything (almost) works fine at the beginning and for a while, but suddenly it stops work or behave strange. Often you'll never get it work properly anymore. A good example is Amarok that worked as a charm from the beginning but suddenly begun to work slow and as now it finally it is only working if you just use simple playlists.  It forces MySQL to use 100% cpu for hours and nothing happends - you just have to kill it. 

And no one have any idea of where the problem is.

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

I have exactly a same problem.

1) remove all reference under cups to printer (photosmart c3170)

2) remove hplip

3) re-install hplip

When I lauch hp-setup under console, an error message : error: HPMUDEXT could not be loaded. Please check HPLIP installation.

Attention : i have some problem with hplip, in past i re-emerge hplip after each kernel change (update)

Have an idea ?

Thanks

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

I don't know what cause de problem, i solve it by :

1) save ppd file of printer (/usr/share/hplip/hp/ ...) to (/usr/share/ppd/)

2) remove hplip (emerge -C hplip)

3) install by cups interface (or kprinter) a new printer, use saved ppd file

4) re-emerge hplip

after hp-setup, i deactivate a printer created by hplip

Attention of printer name when you install it due by conflict name

regards

----------

## pcmaster

Hello,

I have a similar problem.

My laserjet-1320 HP printer works ok, but hp-toolbox only works as root.

Previously, in my old Athlon X it works fine, but after the change to a Core2Duo (the Athlon XP died) the hp-toolbox don't works as a user.

I use the same version of hplip: 2.7.10, the last stable in portage.

----------

## arterius

Did you already check the udev rules for your printer ?

I was not added to the lp group so I couldn't use the toolbox as a user.

----------

## reup

worked for me

I do not understand what happen. I changed cartridge then could not print anymore, it took the night to find this post

thanks

----------

## depontius

 *reup wrote:*   

> worked for me
> 
> I do not understand what happen. I changed cartridge then could not print anymore, it took the night to find this post
> 
> thanks

 

Is there any more status on this thread?  Last week it looked as if the toner was low on my LJ-1320, so I replaced.  Now I can't print.  Any attempt and the yellow light flashes.  I'm trying to use the hp-toolbox, but get communication errors - I'm wondering if it could tell me something about what's wrong if only they could talk.  (They couldn't before, but it didn't bother me because I was able to print.  Now I can't and I need diagnostic information.)

Further status...

I got hp-toolbox working by doing several things, and I'm not sure how many of them were necessary.  The last thing I did was to add my users to the "lpadmin"group, and now hp-toolbox works from the systray without device communication errors.  Along the way I ran hp-check and installed a bunch of other things that are supposedly optional under Gentoo, but hp-check wants them.  I'm still not fully clean, but one of those other things might also have been necessary.

I'm still having problems with printing, but now I can print.  When I try, the green light blinks for a while, then it goes out and the yellow light comes on.  At that point, a tap on the green button, and the print comes out.  My printer has worked this way before, and I don't understand all of the details.  It has been working "correctly" for over a year now.  I need to dig back into my portage logs and see if this coincides with any updates.

----------

## pauldv

Just to make a small remark on the topic. You will have to add the relevant users to the lp group with your favourite tool for doing so (like 

```
vigr
```

).

----------

## Havin_it

I wonder if this is what's been happening with my PSC 750. It has not worked reliably for some time now; previously a reboot or modprobe usblp and restart the printer might help, but now it seems completely dead.

In fact, I note that I actually don't see any log message about a USB device of any kind in dmesg or /var/log/messages when I restart or re-plug the printer. Could this just be a software (kernel or hplip) problem, or does the apparent total lack of output suggest a hardware problem such as bad cabling?

----------

